# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  New version?

## Frank

ASP-db/ASP-db.Net has been in action over 12 years and there seemed to be not much room for improvement? What can we do that we have not already done in the past?

Well, we heard a few times that the Tornado ASP tool is primary for the Application Server on the web. The fact that majority of the application ends up with reports of some kind and Tornado only address the Web portion of that. User needs to have access to the web and most like he/she is web master. Now we have tested an idea of using macro files to generate PDF, Excel and HTML reports in the same way as Tornado. That means, the same file can be used in Winform and Webform to generate the reports. The programming requirement is probably down to 10% compare to a full blown Tornado. The result is very positive and we are incorporating the comments into the module. Stay tune for the beta.

Frank

----------

